# Zig Zag attachments for older machines



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Last week my sister gave me a Greist zigzagger, in original box. It is a straight shank and I think it will fit my Singer 128. Today she called, and found a Singer zigzagger in original box for my 301, complete with instructions! She gave 50 cents for it! If the weather is good, I'll see her next weekend and I'll have a new toy to play with when I get home!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a great deal! The Greist should fit your 128. I don't think they made them in long shank. I love hunting around in thrift and antique shops for stuff like that. Though I've managed to get way too many button holers! Now I'm looking for fashion disks for Singers because they will fit my 403A. 

I always open up the boxes and look inside. Last time I bought a box of Wards attachments - because it had a short shank darning foot in with the rest. I'll have to find a home for all the Signature attachments and cams, but the darning foot I'm keeping.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a collection of button hollers.
From Singers, to Greist, to Kenmore, to other brands.
I have low shank, high shank, and slant shank.
Just for the fun of it here is a couple pics, if you don't mind, I do hate to but in to the conversation but I can't help it.








I even have a pastel blue one to match my Singer 338:









Most of the US made ones were made by Greist. They badged them for almost everybody.
They are fun gizmos to use. They make a distinctive clackity clack as they do their thing.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm looking for one with Viking on it now, have too many Singer low shank ones. Didn't mean to end up with as many as I did, but I kept finding them for like $1 so I'd pick them up. 

Once I have all the machines set up, I'm going to put together a set of attachments for each, and then divest myself of the rest. Mostly it's extras of the regular set the machines came with.

BTW - how many eyelet templates do you have? I have one, and keep hoping I'll find one tucked into a box with other stuff for sale cheap. I just picked up a set of 12 top hat cams, 10 of which I didn't have, so that is good. Also bidding on a box of misc attachments - seller does not know what they have, and mixed in with the singer junk is a bunch of older snap on Viking attachments that are hard to find. I still need one set of back clamp attachments, another hard to find item.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I got two buttonholers with my old machines. Haven't used them yet. I guess I should make something with buttons.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,

I have begun the same things. Those machines that my wife and I are going to keep I've been putting together a set of presser feet and accessories for each of them.
I think I have our slant shank Singers covered, and several of the low shank machines. Two of our high shank machines came with accessories so I'm not to concerned about them.
The ones that are a pain in the keester are the old top clamp machines from days of yore.

There are 24 black Top Hat cams. The "0" cam is for those machines that do not have any built in stitches. It's a ZZ cam. The 1 though 23 cams are various patterns and stitches. For the Touch and Sews there is also a set of double white top hat cams. I have all the black top hats and many of the white ones.

I'm not sure how many Greist / Singer / Others button hole templates there is. I have many sets including several with 4 or 5, and one with 12 I think. My button hollers all have 4 or 5 and some have more. I've never laid them all out to see how many different ones there is.

Joe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Spent the weekend with my sister, the Singer zigzagger she found is not for a 301, but it fits the Featherweight and a few others. Absolutely mint in box, with manual. I'll have to keep searching.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

this is a neat site
http://www.singer301.com/accessories/default.html


----------

